# Boot Camp effacé, disque de démarrage toujours présent



## nloudahi (3 Décembre 2017)

Bonjour la communauté,
J'ai installer windows avec boot camp sur mon macbookAir 2015. Au redémarrage du portable, pour installer windows, j'avais une partition boot camp, mais cela refusé de s'installer dessus. J'ai formaté et crée une partition NTFS acceptée cette fois par le disque d'installation windows. Tout c'est déroulé comme prévu, mais au redémarrage j'avais 2 disque windows au lieu de 1. J'ai supprimé la partition en formatant le disque pour une installation propre, mais j'ai toujours le disque de démarrage windows qui apparait dans le menu quand je lance la fonction alt.
J'aimerais retirer ce disque de démarrage du menu. Merci d'avance pour vos retour.


----------



## macomaniac (3 Décembre 2017)

Bonjour *nioudahi
*
En allant à : Applications > Utilitaires > lance le Terminal. Dans la fenêtre ouverte > saisis la commande (simplement informative) :

```
diskutil list
```
 et ↩︎ (presse la touche "Entrée" du clavier pour exécuter la commande)


tu vas voir s'afficher le tableau des disques attachés à ton Mac (en interne / externe) > avec leurs partitions

Poste ce tableau ici en copier-coller > mais pour bien faire ton coller -->


dans la page de ce fil de MacGé > presse le bouton *⌹* (carré avec une croix inscrite - juste au milieu de la largeur de la fenêtre totale) dans la barre de menus au-dessus du champ de saisie d'un message > menu  : *</> Code* > par *⌘V* colle dans la fenêtre *Code* > presse le bouton *Insérer* (ce procédé permet un affichage fenêtré qui économise l'espace de page en respectant la mise en forme des tableaux du «Terminal» --> d'où une plus grande lisibilité)

=> ces informations donneront déjà une idée de la configuration actuelle du disque.


----------



## nloudahi (3 Décembre 2017)

Merci pour la réponse rapide, ci-dessous ma config. sachant que j'ai de base un SSD (Macintosh HD) de 128Go avec le Macbook pour le système et une carte sandisk (Data) externe de 128Go pour mon répertoire utilisateur (Videos, musique, ...)


```
MacBook-Air-de-Nabil:~ nabildloudahi$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         121.1 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +121.1 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            28.4 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 37.3 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                1.0 GB     disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4

/dev/disk2 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *128.7 GB   disk2
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk2s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Data                    128.4 GB   disk2s2

MacBook-Air-de-Nabil:~ nabildloudahi$
```


----------



## macomaniac (3 Décembre 2017)

Tu as 2 disques en interne : 2 SSD de *121 Go* et *128 Go* ? (je viens de lire que le *128 Go* est une carte)

Il n'y a donc aucune partition *BOOTCAMP* résiduelle sur le disque *0* (premier disque) --> tout l'espace a été récupéré au *Conteneur APFS*.

Donc tu as malgré tout un disque Windows fantôme affiché à l'écran du gestionnaire de démarrage (*alt*) ? --> alors c'est qu'il doit y avoir dans le volume *EFI* de la partition *disk0s1* (monté automatiquement dans le temps du boot) un *boot_loader* de W-10.

Passe la commande (tu peux faire des copier-coller) :

```
diskutil mount disk0s1
```


pour monter le volume *EFI* sur la partition *disk0s1*

Puis la commande :

```
ls -R /Volumes/EFI
```
 (le "*l*" de "*ls*" est la minuscule de "*L*")


cette commande liste de manière récursive le contenu du volume monté *EFI*

=> poste le tableau retourné ici.


----------



## nloudahi (3 Décembre 2017)

J'ai 2 SSD de 128GO la premiere système interne vendu avec le MacbookAir et la 2eme externe dans la fente du lecteur SD super plate qui ne dépasse pas de la fente du mac (faite pour cela).
Voila mon listing, on voit bien que j'ai des résidus de l'installation, grâce a toi on avance bien. 


```
MacBook-Air-de-Nabil:~ nabildloudahi$ ls -R /Volumes/EFI
BOOTLOG    EFI

/Volumes/EFI/EFI:
APPLE        Boot        Microsoft

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/APPLE:
EXTENSIONS    FIRMWARE

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/APPLE/EXTENSIONS:
Firmware.scap

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/APPLE/FIRMWARE:
MBA71_0171_B00.fd

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Boot:
bootx64.efi

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft:
Boot        Recovery

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot:
BCD        da-DK        hu-HU        kd_07_1415.dll    qps-ploc
BCD.LOG        de-DE        it-IT        kd_0C_8086.dll    ro-RO
BCD.LOG1    el-GR        ja-JP        kdstub.dll    ru-RU
BCD.LOG2    en-GB        kd_02_10df.dll    ko-KR        sk-SK
BOOTSTAT.DAT    en-US        kd_02_10ec.dll    lt-LT        sl-SI
Fonts        es-ES        kd_02_1137.dll    lv-LV        sr-Latn-RS
Resources    es-MX        kd_02_14e4.dll    memtest.efi    sv-SE
bg-BG        et-EE        kd_02_15b3.dll    nb-NO        tr-TR
boot.stl    fi-FI        kd_02_1969.dll    nl-NL        uk-UA
bootmgfw.efi    fr-CA        kd_02_19a2.dll    pl-PL        winsipolicy.p7b
bootmgr.efi    fr-FR        kd_02_1af4.dll    pt-BR        zh-CN
cs-CZ        hr-HR        kd_02_8086.dll    pt-PT        zh-TW

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/Fonts:
chs_boot.ttf        meiryo_boot.ttf        segmono_boot.ttf
cht_boot.ttf        meiryon_boot.ttf    segoe_slboot.ttf
jpn_boot.ttf        msjh_boot.ttf        segoen_slboot.ttf
kor_boot.ttf        msjhn_boot.ttf        wgl4_boot.ttf
malgun_boot.ttf        msyh_boot.ttf
malgunn_boot.ttf    msyhn_boot.ttf

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/Resources:
bootres.dll    fr-FR

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/Resources/fr-FR:
bootres.dll.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/bg-BG:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/cs-CZ:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui        memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/da-DK:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui        memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/de-DE:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui        memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/el-GR:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui        memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/en-GB:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/en-US:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui        memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/es-ES:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui        memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/es-MX:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/et-EE:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/fi-FI:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui        memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/fr-CA:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/fr-FR:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui        memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/hr-HR:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/hu-HU:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui        memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/it-IT:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui        memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/ja-JP:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui        memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/ko-KR:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui        memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/lt-LT:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/lv-LV:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/nb-NO:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui        memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/nl-NL:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui        memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/pl-PL:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui        memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/pt-BR:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui        memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/pt-PT:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui        memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/qps-ploc:
memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/ro-RO:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/ru-RU:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui        memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/sk-SK:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/sl-SI:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/sr-Latn-RS:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/sv-SE:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui        memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/tr-TR:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui        memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/uk-UA:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/zh-CN:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui        memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/zh-TW:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui        memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Recovery:
BCD        BCD.LOG        BCD.LOG1    BCD.LOG2
MacBook-Air-de-Nabil:~ nabildloudahi$
```


----------



## macomaniac (3 Décembre 2017)

Avant de supprimer tout le bazar microsoftien --> passe par curiosité la commande :

```
bless --info /Volumes/EFI
```


qui va retourner le chemin de boot sur un *boot_loader* du volume *EFI* (s'il y en as un inscrit sur l'en-tête du volume)

=> poste ce tableau ici (s'il y en a un).


----------



## nloudahi (3 Décembre 2017)

Non j'ai rien sur le terminal, aucun tableau.


----------



## macomaniac (3 Décembre 2017)

Alors passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
sudo rm -rf /Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft
```
 (après validation > une demande de *password* va s'afficher - commande *sudo* --> tape ton mot-de-passe d'ouverture de session admin en aveugle - aucun caractère ne se montrant à la frappe - et valide de nouveau)


cette commande supprime le sous-dossier *Microsoft* avec tout son contenu.

Passe ensuite la commande :

```
sudo rm -rf /Volumes/EFI/EFI/Boot
```
 (pas besoin d'authentification dans les *5'* après la première pour un *sudo*)


qui supprime le sous-dossier *Boot* contenant un *boot_loader bootx64.efi*

Repasse ensuite une commande :

```
ls -R /Volumes/EFI
```


et reposte le tableau qui doit être simplifié.


----------



## nloudahi (3 Décembre 2017)

Voila, c'est fait, je croix que tout a disparu, 


```
MacBook-Air-de-Nabil:~ nabildloudahi$ sudo rm -rf /Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft
Password:
MacBook-Air-de-Nabil:~ nabildloudahi$ sudo rm -rf /Volumes/EFI/EFI/Boot
MacBook-Air-de-Nabil:~ nabildloudahi$ ls -R /Volumes/EFI
BOOTLOG    EFI

/Volumes/EFI/EFI:
APPLE

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/APPLE:
EXTENSIONS    FIRMWARE

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/APPLE/EXTENSIONS:
Firmware.scap

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/APPLE/FIRMWARE:
MBA71_0171_B00.fd
MacBook-Air-de-Nabil:~ nabildloudahi$
```


----------



## nloudahi (3 Décembre 2017)

J'en ai profiter pour démarrer sur alt et la plus de disque de démarrage windows. Encore mille merci.


----------



## macomaniac (3 Décembre 2017)

Oui : la place est nette. Ton problème est réglé.

En fait le *boot_manager* (gestionnaire de démarrage - c'est un programme auxiliaire de l'*EFI* ou programme de boot de la carte-mère lancé par la touche "*alt*") --> au scan des volumes montés (ils le sont tous sans exception dans le temps du boot > donc aussi le volume *EFI*) --> repérait le *boot_loader bootx64.efi* (Windows-10 boote en mode UEFI = par l'*EFI* et a donc désormais un démarreur en *.efi*) - et donc affichait le volume *EFI* comme s'il s'agissait d'un volume Windows démarrable.


----------



## nloudahi (3 Décembre 2017)

je te remercie énormément cela me travailler tu peux pas savoir. Encore merci, je vais éviter de réinstaller windows sur mon mac.


----------

